# cheapseeds.com



## Mamba3164 (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone know if this site is legit? its buycheapseeds.com, my mistake.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Feb 26, 2010)

not a good site. go to ATTITUDE SEEDS.

if your in the USA...i've ordered 3 seperate times and have got them alll.


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

Mamba3164 said:
			
		

> Anyone know if this site is legit? its buycheapseeds.com, my mistake.



Dude that is not even a working site...listen to brother Heem's advice...Attitude...just click the banner at the top and you will be off shopping...I hve ordered from them over a dozen times..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 27, 2010)

listen to these cats...errr..hamster...


----------

